# How do you heat your Garage shop?



## AndyMc (Feb 4, 2014)

I realize this question has been asked many, many times, but I live in a somewhat "warm climate" (read- SF Bay Area). For the most part, we rarely go below say 40. That , I'm not afraid to say, is cold to me  What types of heaters to you all use? Space, electric, propane, natural? My garage is 'mostly insulated'. I lean toward, inexpensive & easy, but not afraid of spending a few bucks, if it makes me more comfortable.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I use a 220volt electric. Bought about 2 years ago on E-bay for less than $100 shipped to my house. Welded a small roll-around base and I have it on a 25ft extension cord so I can move it around and have it pointed towards me near the area I'm working in. If I crank it up to "Hi" and leave it run. it will get my 24 X 36ft shop up to over 70degrees in about an hour.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Patton-Electric-Utility-Heater-PUH680-WM1/17808701?sourceid=csesh0116f9416247524551a29b0b9af6ccb068&wmlspartner=shoppingcom&affcmpid=1879445791&tmode=0000&bcfg=8e5c1686d1b6c4d64a3e16d1f9f6825b&veh=cse This is what I use here in Texas. It is a bit colder here than in the bay area. ( I lived in Sunnyvale for a few years.)


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

I have had to put on a sweater in the mornings here hits lows 70s does that count!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I use a 1500 watt ceramic heater with a blower most of the time. I keep it set on the lowest setting all the time. Keeps it around 40 in there. Then I turn it up about 30 min. before I want to work. When it gets really cold I will plug in a second one, but then I start to have problems with breakers. Have to remember to turn off the heater before turn on major tools or else pop. In Mo it gets down to 0° several times each year. I usually avoid those times.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I use a 40000 btu natural gas Dayton heater in my shop, much like the one pictured, only a little smaller. Keeps the floor clear and require no preparation like a wood stove would, despite the fact that's what I'd rather have.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

I use a pellet stove….they are super.


----------



## Heywood (Jun 8, 2014)

Radiant in floor heating. I keep it set at 58 and I warm up pretty quick once I get busy.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have 50,000 btu bigmaxx heater so far it has done a great job. The coldest it has been is 25. December 27 it is going to be 9 degrees, that should be a good test.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

A lot depends on the size of your work area, are all the energy sources you listed already hooked up and available, where and what type of finishing do you do, and do you use your shop daily?

My area is a 24×28 attached garage space fairly well insulated, in MO where it can get below 0°. I use a small 120V 1500w ceramic heater plugged into a real Lux thermostat for good temp control. I leave it set on 63° all the time, and I'm usually in there an hour or 2 a day at the least. If you use the shop daily and it's fairly well insulated keeping things warmed up is about the same cost as heating up/cooling down, and heating everything up quickly takes a lot more heater (a lot more $'s up front). I mention finishing because I don't want an open flame anywhere in a room where I'm using solvent finishes with explosive vapors - this includes solvent poly brushed or wiped on - on bigger projects.


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a 50,000 btu furnace I got from my local hvac guy. He took it out of a house they added onto so it wasn't big enough anymore. It is in the corner of the building, and 3 years ago I put a new AC in the house and put the old one on the shop. Nice to have heat AND cool in your shop.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

I just fart a lot.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Best heat source there is!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Like Jim, I am in central Texas, I use this Stanley heater to warm my stand alone shop.

http://www.amazon.com/Lasko-675919-Stanley-Pro-Ceramic-Utility/dp/B005S4N3UC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418909651&sr=8-1&keywords=Stanley+heater


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Does body heat count? My shop was down around 35 the other day, and felt cold. Every time I have to open the garage door to get the snow blower out, the temperature plummets. I have a nice lined hoodie from LL Bean that I will wear for the first 10 minutes or so. Once I get to some hand tool work or moving lumber around, I sometimes warm up enough to get by without it.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I friend of mine loaned me a Soleus 12,000 BTU portable A/C with heater function. It runs on standard 110v outlet. I borrowed it for use in my uninsulated garage during the Texas summer but I have found that the heater is great for the cool days too. For heat, this one acts as a heat pump, basically running backwards. I also bought a 1500 watt shop space heater that I have hanging over my bench for those really cold days to make a warmer spot.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

I use the exact same heater as @JoeinGa who first responded. I bought mine at Lowes. Here in slightly chilly Canada I use a 110V heater to maintain the temperature at around 45-50 degrees and then an before I want to work I turn on the big 220V heater. It warms the shop to about 65 in less than hour. Mine is a 2-car attached garage. Keeping the cement floor at 45 makes act like a big heat sink.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I use an infrared heater. Turn it on an hour or so ahead of time and the shop is warm enough to work.


----------



## R_Stad (May 9, 2013)

I've had this model for a couple of years - need 220 and not very expensive to run. Very nice to use - instant heat even if you need to work just for an hour or two.

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/194376-fahrenheat-ceiling-mount-automatic-electrical-garage-heater.html#.VJLzCntQCPc


----------



## LarryT (Sep 18, 2012)

I have used a ceiling hung electric heater for the past 5 years since I built my shop. 
It works OK but in our Iowa winters the electric bill is noticably higher. 
I'm considering replacement with some type of heat pump system similar to 
those typically found in motel rooms. They are much more efficient that pure 
resistance heating.


----------



## AndyMc (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate your input. Think I'm gonna start "cheap & inexpensive" to make due and save my pennies for a 'serious' upgrade 

P.S.- I currently use the beans method, but the 'open blue flame' thing scares me a little.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

There are some external factors that will certainly guide you in one direction or another, ie: cost of electricity, availability of natural gas, and number of circuit breakers devoted to your garage.

Here in Gainesville, FL, even though I have natural gas available, the winter climate is so mild that I only occasionally have to run a small ceramic electric heater. Anything else would be "overkill".

My "Workshop in the Woods" however, is in Michigan's Upper Peninsula, where it can be really cold. There I have a 35,000 BTU Reznor propane heater with the separated combustion feature. It's darn near perfect. I have a 250 gallon propane tank just outside my back wall.


----------

